# boost phone signal at home



## looper (2 Jan 2012)

Hi all,

we have a very poor phone signal at home.
At present we have Vodafone at home for broadband. I know that Vodafone can supply a Femtocell signal booster.
Problem being is that there are both O2 and Vodafone phones in the house so is there any booster which covers all suppliers?


----------

